# Secondary infertility - recent lap found both tubes blocked



## Haribo83 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi I just wanted abit of advice really. Me and my partner are early 30's, I already have a 7 year old from a previous relationship but been struggling to conceive a healthy pregnancy for over 2 years now. Had 2 ectopics last year within 6 months of each other and now nothing. Had a laparoscopy and dye test last week which has picked up both tubes blocked. The surgeon was useless and didn't give me much information other than "ivf" being only option. I have yet to see consultant for post op appointment yet, but does anyone know If tubal surgery can be done on the nhs or would I have to pay for this if the blockage isn't too bad? Thanks in advance. This is all wrecking my head. It's such a horrible thing to go through.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Haribo83 and welcome to FF 

I'm so sorry to hear of your struggles 

I just wanted to give you some links to areas of the site that may be useful to your specific query, and where you may generate more replies.

Diagnosis - Tubal Factors:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0

Starting out - Diagnosis (main area & index to sub boards):
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Starting Out - Fertility Investigations:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=532.0

Treatment Support - IVF:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Welcome - New to Fertility Friends:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

I wish you all the best and lots of luck 
Angie x


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

You might be able to have your tubes unblocked depending where the blockage is.  I paid for my op privately but that's because I was already going down the private investigation route and they said because I already had a son I couldn't claim on the NHS.  Every area is different though so it's always worth an ask.  I would recommend you find out your options first before going down the IVF route.  Good luck!


----------



## lama321 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi there,

I also have tubal issues with secondary infertility. I asked about the option for tubal surgery as IVF would not be covered on the NHS and apparently it is an option... but I need more investigations first.


----------



## Haribo83 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. That's good to hear lama321. Did they say what further investigations and would the surgery be on the NHS? I don't know how bad my blockages are, I suppose it all rests on that, I didn't get to ask the surgeon and all he said was they are both blocked.   I have noticed a lot of sites say chinese medicines can help unblock tubes. Anyone know if there is any truth in this?


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Haribo83,

Unfortunately you will find a lot of claims that various therapies including TCM can unblock tubes - there is no scientific evidence to support these & I would not advise wasting time or money that could be invested in proven treatment.

Yes there will always be testimonials from people claiming miraculous BFPs after taking xyz.. but in most cases either their tubes weren't completely blocked or they had had a false positive on HSG due to tubal spasm & no genuine blockage.

The only evidence based treatments for tubal infertility are tubal surgery and IVF. Tubal surgery unfortunately has lower success rates than IVF as once a tube is damaged it often cannot function even if it is unblocked - the function of fallopian tubes is complex & requires more than just a patent lumen. 

However it is a viable option for some people and offers a low cost & drug free alternative to IVF and also gives multiple chances over a number of months if the tube remains open, whereas IVF is a one-shot chance per transfer.

Best wishes,

B xxx


----------



## lama321 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Haribo,

I have tried TCM and I think it helped with some things (my mood and my hormones) but I am not convinced that it can clear tubes.

I actually bought a "pregnancy miracle" book online... was sceptical but even that says unfortunately blocked tubes are the hardest thing to treat naturally. Given that mine are blocked as a results of PID I think it is unlikely I can get them working naturally again. However, I do not feel that what I have done TCM, serrapeptase, massage, fankinsence, visual imagery, exercise bike has been a waste of time. I think it has the power to improve things. My cyst vanished. I suspect there is more damage not just to my tubes and all I do / have done I believe has improved my chances of IVF working. There is evidence that accupuncture increases success rates for IVF.

My understanding was that where I live in Scotland the tubal surgery would be offered on the NHS. But I know it is low success rates and I worry about the risks of ectopic so I think I will go IVF instead, hopefully with egg share. Don't fancy too many ops and I am running out of time on the egg share front, can only do it till 36th birthday and I am not in the UK the whole year at the moment.

As Bombsh3ll says tubes being open is only one issue too.. them functioning is another. I guess my idea is that if I can get them open... or at least the right one a bit more open (there was some leakage on the HSG) then I may not need them both removed before IVF. I worry that blocked tubes will reduces my chances of a successfuly IVF. I am trying to arange another HSG so will let you know if I have had any improvement with all I have been doing.

I know the serrapeptse really helps me feel better, and I certainly know about it when I stop taking it (it is not proven safe for long periods of time) and I really feel the visulisations are helping too. I do believe our bodies can heal themselves to some extent. I think it is possible to break down some of the scar tissue. One issue though with damaged tubes is once the cilia are damaged they do not grow back, they waft the egg along the tube... hmm so a little crazy but I actually continue to massage in the week after ovulation just incase there is enough space and I can waft the egg along the tube... it's a very long shot!  

Hugs it is a tough one   xx


----------



## Haribo83 (Dec 22, 2014)

It's so hard isn't it lama321, never thought I would see myself in this situation after having such a smooth pregnancy and labour with my 7 year old son. I know with my lap I had 2 weeks ago there was no leakage with the Dye at all. I had 2 ectopics last year and since then no pregnancies at all so I have a feeling the two ectopics have probably finished my tubes off. Just don't like the thought of never being able to give my boy a sibling.   the surgeon did say the rest of my pelvic organs look fine, it's just my tubes are blocked. Id like to at least try have them unblocked before reverting to saving up for ivf. But if it's a case of paying for tubal surgery plus the risk of it causing ectopics when ive already had that problem before im not sure if it would be worth the surgery. I was going to go and see a chinese doctor in the new year to discuss what I could try, is that what you did to know what natural stuff to take?  What are visualisations? Again that's apparently not cheap or so ive heard so I mY wait and see how bad the damage is first. So draining isn't it. Thanks for all the advice xx


----------

